# Kroatien - LBG vor Istrien / Kvarner Bucht - Boot etc.



## der-nightrider (12. August 2013)

Hallo Kroatien-Angler,

mitte September soll es noch für eine knappe Woche nach Kroatien gehen.

Ich möchte dort auch mindestens zwei Tage vom Boot aus angeln.
SBF-See (ohne Funkzeugnis) ist vorhanden.

Neben Spinn- und Pilkruten von 80g-200g würde ich auch folgende Bootsaurüstung mitnehmen:

Bootsrute 30lb oder 50lb mit Shimano TLD20
Jigrute ca. 50lb mit Penn Spinfisher SSV 8500

Beide Rollen mit 30er geflochtener Schnur – 50lb-60lb.

Damit dürfte ein privater Little Big Game Ausflug machbar sein.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Edle Sportboote kann man ja in allen größeren Orten mieten. 
Gibt es einen Tipp wo man angeltaugliche Boote bekommen kann (am besten mit Rutenhalter / Echolot)?

In einigen Beiträgen habe ich von Jezera als Startpunkt und von der Gegend um Blitvenica als Angelspot gelesen.

Da ich mit meiner Frau unterwegs bin, soll das Risiko überschaubar bleiben.
Daher würde ich gerne in Küstennähe bleiben. 1 Stunde Fahrt aufs offene Meer muss nicht sein…

Gibt es Spots für LBG in Istrien beziehungsweise der nördlichen Kvarner Bucht (Anfahrt) die diesen Kriterien entsprechen?

Ich bin absoluter Kroatien-Neuling und würde mich über ein paar Tipps sehr freuen! 

Der Beitrag könnte fast schon in die Kategorie Big Game...

Danke im Voraus!

Der-Nightrider


----------



## jeanneau34 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien - LBG vor Istrien / Kvarner Bucht - Boot etc.*

Hi 
Kvarner-Bucht ist eine schöne Gegend, aber sei gewarnt,
die Location ist für seine sehr bewegte See bekannt. Du kannst dort bei durchaus schönem Wetter Wellen bis 2 Meter erwarten. Das ist durch die Lage der Bucht (nach süd-west zum Meer hin offen) und der Küstenformation zu erklären.
Für viele Bootssportler ist dann der Ort Medulin der letzte
Anlaufpunkt.
So, nun einen schönen Urlaub und Petri...
Übrigens, Haie werden dort öfters gesichtet und auch gefangen.
Günther


----------



## Smallgame (15. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien - LBG vor Istrien / Kvarner Bucht - Boot etc.*

Da geb ich den guten Mann recht!
Worauf du wirklich achten solltest, ist die Bura oder Bora auf Deutsch. Grade so als Kroatien-Neuling. Im September kann das schon so urplötzlich loswehen. Das positive an diesem Wind ist das er recht gut vorherzusehen ist. Daher mein Rat: immer auf die Wetterprognose hören, bevor man loszieht.


----------



## der-nightrider (16. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien - LBG vor Istrien / Kvarner Bucht - Boot etc.*

Vielen Dank für diese Informationen!
Wetter wird in jedem Fall beachtet.

Im Moment denke ich über den Raum Pula oder Punat auf Krk nach.

Gibt es hier schöne Ecken zum Bootfahren und eine realistische Chance auf einen schönen Fisch (z.B. Amberjack, Bonito, Zahnbrassen, Wolfsbarsch, Palamida, Albacore,...)?

Angeltechniken wären vor allem vertikales Jiggen und eventuell Schleppen zwischen den Standorten. Köder z.B. Speedpilker, große Blinker und Lures. 

Wahrscheinlich kommen noch Popper ins Gepäck. Hierfür habe ich jedoch keine spezielle Rute dabei. Wie weit ich mit der 2,1 m 50lb Boots- und einer Jigrute (<2m) werfe kann ich momentan noch nicht abschätzen.

Grüße,
der-nightrider


----------



## BERND2000 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien - LBG vor Istrien / Kvarner Bucht - Boot etc.*

Thunfisch hast Du vergessen. 

Katzenhaie, Steinbutt, Blauhaie oder Conger und Tintenfische sind aber wohl wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## der-nightrider (19. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien - LBG vor Istrien / Kvarner Bucht - Boot etc.*

Da es nicht nur zum Angeln geht, bietet uns die Region Pula wohl etwas mehr Abwechslung. Von Punat aus wären wir jedoch zwischen den Inseln und man könnte etwas einfacher verschiedene Ziele ansteuern. 

In einem anderen Beitrag wurde die vorgelagerte Insel Mali Losinj als guter Spot erwähnt. 

Aber das ist natürlich auch schon wieder ein gutes Stück weiter draußen...

Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit Angeln vom Boot in der Region?

Bin realistisch und erwarte nicht nach einer Stunde den Fisch meines Lebens. Aber eine reelle Chance sollte es doch geben.

Grüße,
der-nightrider


----------



## pasmanac (20. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien - LBG vor Istrien / Kvarner Bucht - Boot etc.*

Ich war zwar in der Gegend noch nie auf Jagd aber die Unterwasserstrukturen schauen nicht schlecht aus:


----------



## pasmanac (20. August 2013)

*AW: Kroatien - LBG vor Istrien / Kvarner Bucht - Boot etc.*

....vergesse bloß nicht Dir eine Angellizenz zu kaufen, sonst ist (bei einer Kontrolle) Schluss mit lustig !


----------

